# Horses in Windham ME Lost in Tragic Fire



## KANSAS_TWISTER

try posting on www.freecycle.org for ridding boot's and other stuff, i know a lot of people use that in southern maine area.....have yu hit any of the tack stores in souter maine for donations?....i.e the one in freeport or the one near biddeford? ......freecycle might be your best bet though.....
my biggest score off that site was my daughters quater horse


----------



## jnoyes

Here is a UTube memorial of all the horses lost in this fire






Raffle tickets are available until 9 pm January 9, 2009 Email me for details [email protected]


----------



## Dasher41

what a beautiful vid
such a shame to lose such beautiful horses


----------



## jnoyes

*Horses lost in Fire*

Yes, Cait did a great job. glad the link worked for you. it didn't work for a lot of people.

Jill


----------



## morganshow11

im so sorry, that made me cry.


----------



## steph81285

Oh my gosh, I am deeply sorry, I couldn't imagine what they are going through.


----------



## my2geldings

Not be sound harsh but when it's such beautiful horses with so much training that lose their life in such a tragic way, it's devasting. Great video, I also cried.


----------



## smrobs

That is terrible. I feel so sorry for those poor kids. I cried too.


----------



## RockinTheBit07

OMG that is horrible!!! I too cried during the video, very very sad. Poor horsies We just had a horse die today at my barn. Im sorry for those people who lost their horses in that fire!!


----------



## RescueMe

That broken my heart. I am so sorry for your enourmous loss - I dont know what to say. Heart breaking ....


----------



## LoveStory10

A few years ago, before I came, the barn Im at had a fire sweep through the fields... 7 out of the 14 horses had to be put down


----------



## equus717

I am sorry for your loss. I am also sorry for the kids that lost their horses.


----------



## DutchHorse

How very awful to lose all those magnificent horses! Must been pure horror for all those horses to die in such a horrid way...


----------



## princess warrior

I too cried watching that video and thinking about those horses and owners...... How is everyone doing now? I am so sad for your loss.


----------

